# WOW.....Pukers win Super Bowl



## Recurvenator (Aug 6, 2010)

How ironic, the Pukers have now WON 4 Super Bowls, and the Vikings have LOST 4 Super Bowls.

IT MUST SUCK BEING A VIKING FAN :crybaby: :crybaby: :crybaby:


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

Yah Pack!!

:rock: :beer: :beer:




Glad to see Terry Bradshaw pick Steelers before the game. It's been a good indicator all year! :rollin:


----------



## Kelly Hannan (Jan 9, 2007)

Yea Green Bay :thumb:


----------

